# Stop an Alert Bark



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello,
I got a 7 month male (purebred) German Shepherd and when there are suspicious sounds or other dogs barking in the neighbourhood he will give a alerting bark. The problem is he won't stop until whatever it is stops making sounds or goes away. I am a female college student living in a basement suite with my roommate so he is of great help when he lets us know of a potential threat and we both love him. 

He did me a huge favor one time he started barking at 3AM and I found my auto-lights on outside. I am 100% sure it was another person trying to approach my door.

*I want to praise him for letting me know that there is something possibly dangerous outside but I also want him to stop when I acknowledge that there is a possible threat.*


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

If you can figure out a way to make him bark ( make him think there is a threat)
Give him a treat after... Lets say three barks. Once he is done with three barks say "ssshhh" or "quiet" or something like that and make whatever is making him think there is a threat go away and he Should stop barking. then once he stops make sure you say the command to make him stop again and reward. It should teach him to stop. i did this with my gsd and he caught on very fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

How'd you make him/her think there is a threat though?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the one bark system. It'll take practice but it should catch on quick, but you will need get a friend to help.

Go to the door with the dog, leash, and treats along with a clicker if you use one or be ready with your marker word. Step a few feet away from the door and leash the dog beside you, then have the friend go outside and wait 30 seconds then knock on the door. Chances are the dog will bark and because I wanted only one bark I immediately marked the behaviour after one bark and praised the dog. Then when the dog is calm I used a release word "what is it" and stepped forward and opened the door.

The dog realizes that it gets to bark and alert as it wants to but gets praised and paid to do it a certain way! It's a win/win situation for both parties, practice it a few times and you can keep a bag of treats at the door as rewards for a few weeks until it's cemented to make it even easier

Your ultimate goal can match mine if you want; an alert is simply the dog telling you about something specific. So when Delgado feels something is wrong: someone is at the door, Jazzy is whining at the door to be let out, etc. then he comes and finds me and sits in front of me. If I don't notice him right away he whines to get my attention than when I release him with the "what is it" I stand up and he leads me to what he wants to show me. He can bark once if he wants, but no more than that and he gets praise and sometimes treats for showing me what is bugging him.

It was easy to shape as he knew his prize was showing me, so I would step back even farther from the door and he would come to me after his bark so that I would come and open the door and he would then get his treat. After practicing distance now I can be anywhere in the house and he will come and alert me.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Shade said:


> I like the one bark system. It'll take practice but it should catch on quick, but you will need get a friend to help.
> 
> Go to the door with the dog, leash, and treats along with a clicker if you use one or be ready with your marker word. Step a few feet away from the door and leash the dog beside you, then have the friend go outside and wait 30 seconds then knock on the door. Chances are the dog will bark and because I wanted only one bark I immediately marked the behaviour after one bark and praised the dog. Then when the dog is calm I used a release word "what is it" and stepped forward and opened the door.
> 
> ...


I've tried this but the problem is that he knows when it's me and when it's a stranger D: It's the only time he ever barks. I have no idea how else to make him bark on command.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I've tried this but the problem is that he knows when it's me and when it's a stranger D: It's the only time he ever barks. I have no idea how else to make him bark on command.


Maybe you could invite a friend he doesn't know to your house and have them knock on the door? Maybe he will bark then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog "no barking", "quiet" or whatever command
you want to use to stop the barking.


----------

